# CNC Shark Pro



## dan s (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi,
I have a shark pro cnc machine that I plan to use more, now that I have retired. It has been good to me and the learning curve has been somewhat steep but I continue to enjoy the results when all goes well. I will join in the conversation when I can but I am very new to this. My current problem is with the cnc machine the y axis shaft is loose at the set screw and does not seem to stay secured. I plan to call New wave on monday.

Dan


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Dan, welcome to the RouterForums. Glad to have you as a member.


----------



## dan s (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome, This is my first time to enter a forum, so I am in the learnig stage.

Dan S.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

We're glad you decided to join us Dan... and yes, there's a learning stage... but then, isn't life one long learning stage? Let's hear it for enjoying the journey!


----------



## PITBOSS (Dec 18, 2009)

Dan
With the machine unpluged.
You will need to get to where the "y" lead screw attaches to the drive motor.
There will be a set screw holding the lead screw on to the motor. It may be covered with Gorilla Glue residue. Scrap it off so that you can remove the set screw.
Apply a few drops of gorilla glue into the set screw hole and resinert the set screw. Tighten it against the Lead screw end. There is a flat portion on the end. Check that after it is tightned, you are not able to twist it in the fitting. If you are, you should tighten it a little more. After the glue dries, you should not have any problem.

I first encountered this problem when adapter for the router came loose and the router droped onto/thru my top (yes it was on). I also found that if the lead screw are loose on the Shark. Your circles will look like ovals.
wdm


----------



## graincutter (Dec 22, 2009)

Re: using Gorilla glue as a set screw retainer, I'm not to sure about its holding ability. If you use Loctite Blue that is a better choice. It hold tight but can be loosened later. If you want it to hold permanently use Loctite red. ........graincutter


----------



## dan s (Dec 13, 2009)

wdmcfadden said:


> Dan
> With the machine unpluged.
> You will need to get to where the "y" lead screw attaches to the drive motor.
> There will be a set screw holding the lead screw on to the motor. It may be covered with Gorilla Glue residue. Scrap it off so that you can remove the set screw.
> ...


Thanks for the info, I did remove the bed and motor assembly to gain access to the the allen screw. I replaced the screw with a slightly longer screw to get a better grip on the shaft. I used the gorilla glue on the outside only. It seems to work just fine now. Again thanks for the help.
Dan


----------

